# Are Tricep extensions / pull downs a good exercise



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 21, 2018)

The reason I ask is because it seems to be the exercise I can do the best. I can easily stack the machine and add extra weights and still do perfect form.  But my tris are ok but nothing special. I got kicked out of one gym for adding to much weight - they said I was damaging the machine


----------



## deejeff442 (Aug 21, 2018)

I like them but for a 3rd excersise. First two always free weights skull crushers always first.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 21, 2018)

Same, i go with skull crushers, dips first. pull downs ill use for a superset or drop set and always last.


----------



## Seeker (Aug 21, 2018)

those are pushdowns. you're pushing, not pulling. sheesh , but yes, I like them. I'll do reps of with them


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 21, 2018)

I like to use the rope in different ways for push downs as well as the V-bar.

Single-handed overhead pushes are great for me.  I can add 90lbs on top of the stack with the V-bar but at that weight it's starting to pick me up off the ground.


----------



## dk8594 (Aug 21, 2018)

Not saying this is you, but most people I see in the gym do these wrong.  They start with what looks like a pullover, add a little tricep activation, and end with doing something that resembles a decline press.  To answer your question, though, yes, when done correctly they are a good exercise.

However, it doesn't matter what exercises you do.  What matters is how you do the exercise.


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks all, Yea I do the standing skull crushers to. Once again with perfect form with peakhold and contractions.  I mean if its not done right - why bother.  I can bicept curl  the stack too, but just sets of 6. Im weak lol


----------



## Jada (Aug 21, 2018)

If its too the point that your adding weight to machine with perfect form as u say why don't now slow the rep  on the negative holding for a couple of seconds
. Which in return will lower ur rep count big time, focus on the tension .. yes its cool moving weight but is ur tricep actually getting most of the work or are u using more of ur shoulders to push the weight down.  Pick a weight that is challenging but at the same time ur able to control and feel the muscle work.


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Yes I do all that and so much more.  I do all exercises in the best way to isolate the muscle group Im working with the equipment i have axcess to.. That translates to - I do them the hard way. Thats what I mean when I say PERFECT FORM.  I do the negatives on all exercises not just tris. I suppose I need to put some pics up - I think im close to looking like Seekers avatar almost, maybe, on a good day, If i squint. - but then again I have muscle dismorphia. I feel like a 12 y/o skinny kid.




Jada said:


> If its too the point that your adding weight to machine with perfect form as u say why don't now slow the rep on the negative holding for a couple of seconds
> . Which in return will lower ur rep count big time, focus on the tension .. yes its cool moving weight but is ur tricep actually getting most of the work or are u using more of ur shoulders to push the weight down. Pick a weight that is challenging but at the same time ur able to control and feel the muscle work.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 21, 2018)

I love doin them in drop sets and super slow


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> The reason I ask is because it seems to be the exercise I can do the best. I can easily stack the machine and add extra weights and still do perfect form.  But my tris are ok but nothing special. I got kicked out of one gym for adding to much weight - they said I was damaging the machine



I don't know ya so sorry to assume but from most of what I have witnessed you may be doing them wrong. For conversations sake let's say your triceps are my Olympia status.

Stop doing them and do something else. This isn't an exercise where you would normally plateau because it's isolation. It should be a supplement to heavy pressing. How is your bench doing? How is triceps growth overall? Have you tried doing pushdowns with bands?  Is it possible you are worrying about minute things that don't mean much? Question your own perception.



dk8594 said:


> Not saying this is you, but most people I see in the gym do these wrong.  They start with what looks like a pullover, add a little tricep activation, and end with doing something that resembles a decline press.  To answer your question, though, yes, when done correctly they are a good exercise.
> 
> However, it doesn't matter what exercises you do.  What matters is how you do the exercise.



**** these people. I wanna hang em by the neck from the lat pulldown


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Pillar _ lol no Olympia status here. But I agree - I see so many others doing exercises (Wrong _ the easy way, Swinging their body and bouncing the bar - ect. ) I supose the reason I like doing it is the attention. Ill be standing there gasping for breath, sweat dripping off from several spots at the same time - just kinda beastly, hearing old ladies crying and young girls smiling, Dudes deciding to be somewhere else...  But I feel I always need to add more weight to stimilate more growth. To FEEL it. My bench is average i guess - I move 315 around pretty easy on flat and can litterally throw (explode) 225 on incline in all the positions - thats with negatives, concentrations. But I feel small ,puny, pathetic. embarrassed.  I want 405 515. MORE. I dont know - maybe I should try crossfit or something, lol.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 22, 2018)

I love this movement, heavy weight and high reps with right form really works good for me. I also do them with a reverse grip. I also like close grip bench, dips, skull crushers  behind the head presses with a dumbells and  kickbacks (screw you pillar)


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 22, 2018)

Crossfit and reverse dieting at Applebee's is definitely the answer for you bud.


----------



## atomcat (Aug 22, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> The reason I ask is because it seems to be the exercise I can do the best. I can easily stack the machine and add extra weights and still do perfect form.  But my tris are ok but nothing special. I got kicked out of one gym for adding to much weight - they said I was damaging the machine


Sounds like you need to find a new gym haha. Just a wild guess, but are you at planet fitness? (saw the purple machine)


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 22, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> Thanks Pillar _ lol no Olympia status here. But I agree - I see so many others doing exercises (Wrong _ the easy way, Swinging their body and bouncing the bar - ect. ) I supose the reason I like doing it is the attention. Ill be standing there gasping for breath, sweat dripping off from several spots at the same time - just kinda beastly, hearing old ladies crying and young girls smiling, Dudes deciding to be somewhere else...  But I feel I always need to add more weight to stimilate more growth. To FEEL it. My bench is average i guess - I move 315 around pretty easy on flat and can litterally throw (explode) 225 on incline in all the positions - thats with negatives, concentrations. But I feel small ,puny, pathetic. embarrassed.  I want 405 515. MORE. I dont know - maybe I should try crossfit or something, lol.



LMFAO!!!! :32 (18): :32 (18): :32 (18):
ur a trip dude...


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 22, 2018)

Push downs are great but try doing dips, close grip bench, and skull crushers before you get to the push downs. And try the rope instead of straight/ v bar.


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 22, 2018)

There goy my pathetic little pic up. This is cold ,no pump.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 23, 2018)

If you're doing the stack and adding weight with "perfect" form on tricep push downs then  my first question is how many pulleys and what configuration is that system.  I guarantee you're not gonna be doing that on a straight single pulley dead weight cable/strap system.  Multiple pulleys change the actual weight/resistance felt.


----------



## German89 (Aug 23, 2018)

Jada said:


> If its too the point that your adding weight to machine with perfect form as u say why don't now slow the rep  on the negative holding for a couple of seconds
> . Which in return will lower ur rep count big time, focus on the tension .. yes its cool moving weight but is ur tricep actually getting most of the work or are u using more of ur shoulders to push the weight down.  Pick a weight that is challenging but at the same time ur able to control and feel the muscle work.


I havent seen this avi in a lonnngggg timmeee!!!

I like doing push downs over and under grip.. i also like bending over a little, and doing it like a skull crusher and, really flexing at the end of the movement.


----------



## Jin (Aug 23, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> There goy my pathetic little pic up. This is cold ,no pump.



How do you know who isn't Jewish?


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 23, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> If you're doing the stack and adding weight with "perfect" form on tricep push downs then my first question is how many pulleys and what configuration is that system. I guarantee you're not gonna be doing that on a straight single pulley dead weight cable/strap system. Multiple pulleys change the actual weight/resistance felt.


  LOL i dontknow - its planet fitness - they got nothing special. It looks like one pully up high - No reduction.  I like your guarantees - what ever helps you sleep.


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Jin said:


> How do you know who isn't Jewish?



Supposed to be "GOT" cant seem to edit post.


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Feel like im in a roomful of liberals - I could post a video to show this exercise and still people would be talking about how gravity was just weaker that day.


----------



## German89 (Aug 23, 2018)

Videos or it didn't happen.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 23, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> LOL i dontknow - its planet fitness - they got nothing special. It looks like one pully up high - No reduction.  I like your guarantees - what ever helps you sleep.



Yeah, well, I'm not the one training at planet fitness....

ты говоришь как ребенок.  Why don't you post up pic of those massive arms?


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Aug 23, 2018)

Bystra suchka lmao


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 23, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Yeah, well, I'm not the one training at planet fitness....
> 
> ты говоришь как ребенок. Why don't you post up pic of those massive arms?



Why do I always seem to find the children - My pic is up  - unlike your cartoon pic - Probably some skinny punk living in moms basment.  Maybe Ill keep looking for a forum with adults.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 23, 2018)

View attachment 6228


есть дерьмо

I'll translate: eat shit


----------



## German89 (Aug 23, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> View attachment 6228
> 
> 
> есть дерьмо
> ...


Lmao. Atta boy!


----------



## snake (Aug 23, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> Why do I always seem to find the children - My pic is up  - unlike your cartoon pic - Probably some skinny punk living in moms basment.  Maybe Ill keep looking for a forum with adults.





BRICKS said:


> View attachment 6228
> 
> 
> есть дерьмо
> ...



Oh that's priceless! I think I just pissed my Depends. :32 (18):


----------



## snake (Aug 23, 2018)

Ron, get the popcorn; this could get good!


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 23, 2018)

твоя девушка всё съели ://makaylascats.tumblr.com/image/165416996247


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 23, 2018)

That's the best you can do?  BB.com forum has a spot for ya. You're just the same tired shit we get on here all the time.  Usually an entitled millenial snowflake didn't get the response he wanted from someone so he decides to get shitty.   I apologize if my post was perceived as a challenge to your manhood.  If I would have known how frail it is I would have worded it more carefully so as not to "trigger" you.  I'm not going to continue the back and forth like a couple of bitches.  You may claim Queen Bitch of this thread. Peace out c*nt.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 23, 2018)

IronBar4Life1 said:


> Maybe Ill keep looking for a forum with adults.


This is the most sense you’ve made so far. 
Although majority of us are older in age which is why your post about how massively strong your triceps are was met with suspicion. 

Short version...Piss off
go to your PF for your judgment free zone. Cause this isn’t it!


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Hey its all good - I just asked a simple question. You and your little bully budies took offense - I care less.  If its so incredulous that i can do that lift must really mean I am strong. Dont try to act like an adult now - You all are played out.   and Elivo get his dick out of your mouth.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 24, 2018)

This movement is a staple in my routine. Always will be. Thesee and close grip have made my triceps so strong. I like the rope better but keeping the end of the rope together thru out the entire rep. None of that spreading the rope shit, u get the same squeeze (I think a better squeeze keeping them together) either way. 

And as u get into some super heavy weight with these there's no way u can stand up perfectly straight and do them. It's ok to lean in to help brace the weight as long as you're still using just your triceps to perform the reps. 

Great exercise to start or end your workout with.

But what do I know I'm just a skinny little punk living in my mom's basement.


----------



## IronBar4Life1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Check back, I'm going to post vid, I am able to stand pretty straight up ~ I think and actually I can add even more of those loose weights than shown in the first pic.  I hang them on the front of the stack. I am sure I am no stronger than most of you, especially those on gear,   sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Like others said, they work great. I usually like them at the end for burnouts. I have started doing single arm overhand, supersetted with underhand for high reps. Really fires up the long head


----------

